# Didn't go for a Lunch Ride...



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Did you ever have just one of those days?

I was psyched about the unseasonably warm temps today and brought my bike to take a ride at lunch with some friends. I had to bail on them because my boss was getting nervous and decided to move up our production date a bit (which is already a week late because we were SO not ready). So I ended up coding all day trying to get this stuff working and ready to test. This included an hour or so on the phone with the Microsoft tech, coding through lunch with a Snicker's bar, scavanging some salad from a conference room for dinner, wasting two hours in two meetings to update my boss, and coding up until... well, now. I was also distracted by a user who decided that my telephone number provides the best answers and talked my ear off for 30 minutes about something which I couldn't fix. Oh, and the coworkers who found another problem with some other application, which I also had to fix. Some days I really hate my job...

The good news is that everything is working now, until the testers get their grubby little hands on it and break it again. The bad news is that it's pitch dark out now, so I'm headed home to ride on the rollers. Blegh.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

But think of it this way....theres no duck $hit smelling mud all over you today. Get a good light and ride outside. Everyone's eating dinner now anyway. Its worth it to feel the wind and actually ride a hill.


----------

